# Sony 10 Disc Changer CDX-705 controls



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

hi

i just bought this cd changer on ebay and i was wondering if any cd player with line in and line out can control this cd changer.

any information.

i have no clue how cd changers work

thanks


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

is it externa;;y modulated ( a silver box with an antenna coming out of it) or internally modulateed ( three plugs on the side of the changer 1. is a 1/8 plug like headphone jacks (2. is a three pin plug with a red,yellow,and black wire. (3. is the changer input-output plug (unilink or 13pin) 

is it head uunit contrrolled


----------



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

*changer terminals*

hi

the changer has three terminals one is line out left and one is line out right, then there's this circular terminal which says that its supposed to be connected to the cd player. its a round one with two holes in it. 

thanks
mk


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

it is headunit controlled then. you will need a sony deck that is changer conlled to operate it


----------



## mk_sentra (Sep 13, 2002)

*jvc has it too*

hi

my jvc audio system has that too. i mean the same kind of head unit connector, any chances that it might work?

mahesh


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

not at all. the sony and jvc unilink are the same cord not the same output in the headunit. you will mess up one or the other.


----------

